# Prix revente ?



## AnaRCL (18 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique j'ai acheté un iPhone 7 il y'a peu, je ne suis pas déçu du téléphone mais je le trouve trop petit. J'aurais du opter pour un modèle + directement .... Le 6 plus me fait de l’œil.

J'aimerais savoir à votre avis a combien je peux espérer revendre mon iPhone pour me procurer un modele plus ou si je ne trouve pas, un Android avec un grand écran ?

Il date de décembre 2018, couleur or rose en 32 go. Je précise que l'écran est abimé.

Merci de vos réponses

Bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2019)

Si l'écran est abimé, ça sera pour pièce. Peut étre 100 €
Le mieux serait de faire réparer l'écran pour le revendre.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2019)

Avec l’écran cassé,la valeur est faible


----------

